# Esoteric Karate



## Makalakumu (Feb 1, 2011)

I was working on an essay and I thought I'd post a draft here for comment.



> *
> 
> Esoteric Karate
> 
> ...


----------



## harlan (Feb 1, 2011)

Good for a first draft. Most important...citations, citations, citations. Review every sentence you write, and if it isn't your own idea...note where you got the information. 'The Bubishi' is vague...exactly what book do you reference? (McCarthy's?) Etc.


----------



## Aiki Lee (Feb 1, 2011)

I agree with Harlan.
Your thoughts are coherent and your writing is easy to read, but back it up with some citations. Even if such things are required, it still makes your paper more professional


----------



## Makalakumu (Feb 1, 2011)

Good call with the citations.  Thanks for the comments so far.


----------



## Yondanchris (Feb 14, 2011)

Great stuff, perhaps add and elaborate on your current 1-2 sentence structures to make them full paragraphs, as said before citations are a must! Examples of such books and references to different authors and editions would be great! (not only for the paper but for us as well) 

Chris


----------



## K-man (Feb 14, 2011)

Don't know if you've seen this article by Harry Cook but it may give you some additional material. 

Remember to, there were two versions of the Bubishi.

http://www.dragon-tsunami.org/Dtimes/Pages/article17.htm


----------



## Makalakumu (Feb 15, 2011)

K-man said:


> Don't know if you've seen this article by Harry Cook but it may give you some additional material.
> 
> Remember to, there were two versions of the Bubishi.
> 
> http://www.dragon-tsunami.org/Dtimes/Pages/article17.htm



I studied both versions of the bubishi before I wrote this.  McCarthy seems to be taking liberties with his translation after reading the initial.  I wouldn't know though, I can't read Japanese yet and I haven't seen a copied version of the Bubishi yet.  I don't know how many styles do this as a tradition as of now.


----------



## K-man (Feb 15, 2011)

maunakumu said:


> I studied both versions of the bubishi before I wrote this. McCarthy seems to be taking liberties with his translation after reading the initial. I wouldn't know though, I can't read Japanese yet and I haven't seen a copied version of the Bubishi yet. I don't know how many styles do this as a tradition as of now.


I think that Patrick McCarthy's translation is pretty much spot on. 

The first Bubishi dates from the 1600s and has a known author, Wubei Zhi. This was a large document on the art of war but totally unrelated to the other version. 

It is probably just a coincidence that the other compilation was even called the Bubishi. This version has no known author and is probably a number of different documents collected then copied meticulously and handed down. That probably explains the huge range of topics covered. Patrick McCarthy spent a long time living in Japan researching and studying. He speaks fluent Japanese and I'm pretty sure he has a Japanese wife who helped with the translation. He had access to original copies and all the masters in the country. I have a copy and personally, I think it is a fantastic source of information. :asian:


----------



## Makalakumu (Feb 15, 2011)

K-man said:


> This version has no known author and is probably a number of different documents collected then copied meticulously and handed down. That probably explains the huge range of topics covered.



What do you think about the idea that the huge range of topics is more then coincidental?  In my essay, I point to the categories of these topics and point out that karateka can derive some meaning from this.  Was the Bubishi planned, or was it just random?


----------



## K-man (Feb 15, 2011)

maunakumu said:


> What do you think about the idea that the huge range of topics is more then coincidental? In my essay, I point to the categories of these topics and point out that karateka can derive some meaning from this. Was the Bubishi planned, or was it just random?


I wouldn't say random but more 'opportune'. I doubt that there was much information put to paper. Most teaching was word of mouth and passed down through the families. In fact most people were illiterate anyway. However martial arts were taught to the monks and to the nobility and it is possible it was some of these educated students who made notes that formed the basis of the document.  Once someone starts something like that, it is easier for the next person to add to it and the next person in turn may come across another piece of relevent information. Before you know it you have quite a collection. Eventually you have more than one person that wants the collection so it is duplicated and so on. When Patrick McCarthy was translating the Bubishi it was from different copies. I have no idea of the differences but that may have depended on the point of view of a particular master. As an example the vertical fist of Uechi Ryu to the turned fist of the other styles. In the Bubishi there are surprisingly few punches shown but the drawings do however show both type of punch. Personally, I teach both but in my past training I was never shown the vertical fist strike.  :asian:


----------

